# Rumour: Steve Jobs only has 6 weeks to live!!



## Frogman (Feb 17, 2011)

If a tabloid report in the US is anything to go by, Apple CEO Steve Jobs may have just weeks to live.

Supermarket tabloid National Enquirer has published photos of who they claim is a very emaciated Jobs, saying that the man behind the iPod, iPhone and iPad is stricken "with pancreatic cancer and may have just six weeks to live".

The pictures were reportedly taken on February 8 and show Jobs looking "skeletal and sicker than has been previously admitted".

Jobs was first diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in 2004 and had a subsequent liver transplant in late 2008. 
In 2009, he also travelled to Switzerland for treatments unavailable in the US.

Then, in a move that shocked the IT industry and fuelled speculation about his health, he went on a six-month sabbatical to recuperate.

These latest reports come days after he announced another medical leave from the computer company he co-founded in 1976.

The National Enquirer reports that Jobs' weight has dropped from a pre-cancer 175lb to 130lb now and that his thinning hair is a sign of the effects of advanced chemotherapy.

The paper also quotes Dr Gabe Mirkin, a physician, as saying that Jobs "is terminal".

"What you are seeing is extreme muscle wasting from calorie depravation, most likely caused by cancer. He definitely appears to be in the terminal stages of his life from these photos," the paper quotes Mirkin as saying[/p]



			
				 Just so you can see this if that bugs still happening said:
			
		

> Poor guy I hope he's okay!!






Source

Your own input here


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty sure its fake. If not well..


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 17, 2011)

I would never take The National Enquirer seriously.


----------



## nutella (Feb 17, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Pretty sure its fake. If not well..


I don't care how much you hate a person. That is not appropriate.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 17, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said I hated him, internet white knight?


----------



## nutella (Feb 17, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me. I stated that is doesn't matter if you do or you don't hate him. It is extremely disrespectful to mock the suffering of others. Period.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 17, 2011)

Fake or not, expect Apple stocks to drop.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 17, 2011)

I kinda agree about the "not a single fuck was given that day" comment.  I feel for the guy and his family, but right now Im more worried about how much of a mess the world as a whole is becoming, and its not showing any signs of letting up.  I fear for my future and the world that my 3 kids are gonna grow up in.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 17, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not mocking I'm just expressing my opinion which is what forums are for. The fact if he lives or dies won't effect me and I could care less which is the same case he would feel if you or I died. I don't mourn people I don't know personally and I don't see how others do. So don't try to make it out I want him to die.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 17, 2011)

Quoting The National Enquirer is about as good as quoting a crack pot with no knowledge of world events. It is nothing but a false rumor mill and nothing more. This can hardly be considered news.


----------



## nutella (Feb 17, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Not mocking I'm just expressing my opinion which is what forums are for. The fact if he lives or dies won't effect me and I could care less which is the same case he would feel if you or I died. I don't mourn people I don't know personally and I don't see how others do. So don't try to make it out I want him to die.


I'm not asking that you weep for him. I'm asking that you have decency and respect. I'm sorry, but I'm kinda edgy right now. One of my family members was given 24 hours to live yesterday so it's only fair that you keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well they were right when they said Michael Jackson only had six months to live, even if the circumstances were a little strange.
Good luck to Steve Jobs. Don't particularly have an opinion on the man but cancer is awful.

Sent from my iPod.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Quoting The National Enquirer is about as good as quoting a crack pot with no knowledge of world events. It is nothing but a false rumor mill and nothing more. This can hardly be considered news.



Would the enquirer stoop so low as to fool around about someone dying?  I really wouldn't know, never read it so that is a genuine question


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 17, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll make anything into a story if they can sell their paper. It commonly generates all kinda of false rumors about celebrities and other famous personas, along with tons of other false crap, as people just like to read it knowing it is fake. There are few boundaries on what gets published.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 17, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> I'm not asking that you weep for him. I'm asking that you have decency and respect. I'm sorry, but I'm kinda edgy right now. One of my family members was given 24 hours to live yesterday so it's only fair that you keep your opinions to yourself.



I know where you're at, and I so feel your pain.  I've lost a family member AND a good mate in the past 2 months.  It hurts bruv, but you can't ask people to stop their opinions, this is a forum and everyone has their right to an opinion.


----------



## nutella (Feb 17, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that. I really mean it. But even still, I've laid it out on the table. He doesn't have to take back what he said. All I'm saying is, it's common courtesy that he does.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 17, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, theres are thousands of people on here with thousands of probs.  If everyone piped up everytime something touched a nerve, then the forums would be a much quieter place.  All Wombo said is that he doesn't mourn people he doesn't know.  Same as you, you feel my pain but you won't mourn my loss.


----------



## nutella (Feb 17, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Dude, theres are thousands of people on here with thousands of probs.  If everyone piped up everytime something touched a nerve, then the forums would be a much quieter place.  All Wombo said is that he doesn't mourn people he doesn't know.  Same as you, you feel my pain but you won't mourn my loss.


No man, I get that. It's the image that's inappropriate.
Again, sorry for the bitching.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 17, 2011)

EDIT: Nm too slow.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 17, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, its cool bro.  I know you're going through a bad time. A quick word of advice though. There will be so many things in the world that will remind you of this family member, things that normally go over your head.  Just accept the world as it is or you run the risk of becoming bitter abou the world and its inhabitants.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 17, 2011)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> The National Enquirer reports that Jobs' ... thinning hair is a sign of the effects of advanced chemotherapy.


Since when does chemo cause male pattern baldness? I'm not well educated on the subject, but I thought it caused all of your hair to fall out, not just on the top of your head.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 17, 2011)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Coreyfrog7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all, my sister in law passed away 2 months ago and the chemo caused her hair to fall out on the top but not the sides.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 17, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 17, 2011)

Offtopic: To those who lost someone due to cancer RIP but dont rip on others for their opinion

Ontopic: Sucks hes going to die and all but to be honest I care as much about him dying then a random african dying of AIDS which is not a whole lot


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 17, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Offtopic: To those who lost someone due to cancer RIP but dont rip on others for their opinion



I'll roll with that


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate to be a stickler here, but an opinion is the product of an individual. The image quite clearly states that everyone else doesn't care, when this is obviously untrue. I agree that the image is inappropriate 4Chan trash that needs to possibly be cleaned up, or edited to match Wombo's opinion and not speak for everyone else.

On topic: I may dislike Steve Jobs, but enduring a disease such as cancer is not something anyone should have to go through.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 17, 2011)

Correction of the image:  And not a single fuck was given that day by me.  I couldn't care less if he died.  I feel bad for his family, yeah, but hey.  They got more money then they know what to do with.  They'll figure something out.  I'm more concerned about the world at large then a single guys death, no matter how much he's "worth".  

And for the record before I get bashed, I've lost 3 family members to cancer in the last 5 years, and my mother was diagnosed last week.  I know what it's like.  He'll live it up til the end, because he's got the funds to do that.  It's the family that truly suffers.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 17, 2011)

If he passes, I wonder who he will appoint to take his place. but It wouldn't matter much...

If the Apple Man goes, so does the Apple.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 17, 2011)

Score 1 for Bill
Scores
Bill  - Steve
30   -  15


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Correction of the image:  And not a single fuck was given that day by me.  I couldn't care less if he died.  I feel bad for his family, yeah, but hey.  They got more money then they know what to do with.  They'll figure something out.  I'm more concerned about the world at large then a single guys death, no matter how much he's "worth".
> 
> And for the record before I get bashed, I've lost 3 family members to cancer in the last 5 years, and my mother was diagnosed last week.  I know what it's like.  He'll live it up til the end, because he's got the funds to do that.  It's the family that truly suffers.


Then, you know how much the person suffers because of the cancer correct? I don't care if he dies either, but suffering is a different story.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 17, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get into an argument with me over this please.  It'll make you hate me~  Just leave it at what I said.  

But really, who WOULD take his place?  Who COULD take his place?  His company massmarketed the mp3 player(not exactly in a good way).  It did a lot.  All under him.  Could Apple survive without S.Jobs?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Did they seriously comment on his thinning hair? Uh... that's not a sign for anything. I'm only 21 and I'm losing hair in the front, I assume I have health disease? Seriously, thinning hair isn't that big of a deal. Look how old the dude is. Of course he's going to have thin hair.

Anybody who takes this article and the paper seriously, is an idiot. All they do is make up shit like little highschoolers just to spread gossip and sell their shitty paper.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What argument? There would be no reason to start an argument. You have yours, and I have mine, and I respect yours. I agree that the world wouldn't miss Jobs. He has no technical prowess, he was only the business side of things. He is a blemish on the face of technology, and I would not miss him if he died tomorrow. I just wouldn't wish suffering and a slow painful death on anyone, not even jobs. Besides, hating someone you don't know and probably will never meet is stupid. Its the internet, it happens, get over it.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder if iFish will try to crash the funeral if this turns out to be true?


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bill gates will be happy xD 
but to be honest if he does die ,Microsoft  will slack off its only cause of apple's os they have  notched  up  there game by  producing a os that is tied with the mac os


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know if it is real or not but it's delicate ground.


:/ Sad thing.
I'm in a love/hate relationship with apple. I hate their pushing out new products to replace every year but I love their iphones.
No, this doesn't mean other companies will get lazy, the company would still be going.

The image IS innapropriate.
And so is "not giving a fuck" on a news topic. Don't care about the news topic - don't post.



Spoiler



You know what's weird....Last night I was dreaming I was gonna buy the new iPod shuffle for just £20. Except they sold out of black so I didn't


----------



## nutella (Feb 17, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> No, this doesn't mean other companies will get lazy, the company would still be going.


I know, right? I don't see a reason for Apple to be sitting on their asses waiting for Steve Jobs to return. A company like Apple isn't successful because of one person.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> Bill gates will be happy xD
> but to be honest if he does die ,Microsoft  will slack off its only cause of apple's os they have  notched  up  there game by  producing a os that is tied with the mac os



Why would Bill Gates be happy? He doesn't work anymore. He's living extremely comfortably retired living off of his pocket change. And lets be honest, his pocket change, is more than me and you will seen in our lifetime.


----------



## Urza (Feb 17, 2011)

*It's the National fucking Enquirer.*


----------



## Depravo (Feb 17, 2011)

Only six weeks? That means he'll only see one more new iPhone generation and 2 more new iPod generations.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> *It's the National fucking Enquirer.*


Yes, that's been established.


----------



## antwill (Feb 17, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Don't know if it is real or not but it's delicate ground.


Do you know how many of these rumours have been going around and how long they've been going around for? Of course it's probably not real.


----------



## Urza (Feb 17, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet people are still posting in the thread.


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 17, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Only six weeks? That means he'll only see one more new iPhone generation and 2 more new iPod generations.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it seems. Not sure what the big deal is, but a stimulating discussion is great either way.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 17, 2011)

There goes my favorite CEO........


----------



## Satangel (Feb 17, 2011)

Must suck to earn all that money and now only have 6 weeks to live anymore. If true, advice to Jobs, get all your family and friends and hire some kind of island and have fun!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Feb 17, 2011)

Well tabloids are the same all over the world, such a shame. I really like the "Doctor" giving a terminal diagnosis from photo's. By that logic there's a bugger load of kids having unnecessary surgery. Their Dr's should have just looked at pictures of them playing and decided they are healthy...

Also I've known people be given a couple of months and live years. Hopefully, if this is true, it's such a case.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 17, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Well tabloids are the same all over the world, such a shame. I really like the "Doctor" giving a terminal diagnosis from photo's. By that logic there's a bugger load of kids having unnecessary surgery. Their Dr's should have just looked at pictures of them playing and decided they are healthy...
> 
> *Also I've known people be given a couple of months and live years.* Hopefully, if this is true, it's such a case.


Big example of this would be Mugabi.

Poor guy. This relentless coverage of his illness is kinda nasty. Hope they leave him alone if he is terminal. Hell even if he isn't its disrespectful.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 17, 2011)

i hate steve but i hope this is not true


----------



## iFish (Feb 17, 2011)

I feel bad for him.

Hope he recovers. Or, if he doesn't I HOPE HE LIVES THE BEST 6 WEEKS EVER...


----------



## Urza (Feb 17, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> This relentless coverage of his illness is kinda nasty. Hope they leave him alone if he is terminal. Hell even if he isn't its disrespectful.


While I truly do sympathize for someone suffering from a serious condition, and wish them well, he is the CEO of a major corporation. When you choose to take such a position, you're responsible for the financial well-being of the company, which affects employees, share-holders, partners, etc. When a 'personal' matter gets to the point where it potentially affects the company, it's no longer personal. It affects all the people connected with that company.

He knew this when he came back. He continues to accept this as he chooses not to resign. I wish him the best, but privacy on the matter would be completely irresponsible.


----------



## ChrisRX (Feb 17, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> but right now Im more worried about how much of a mess the world as a whole is becoming, and its not showing any signs of letting up.  I fear for my future and the world that my 3 kids are gonna grow up in.


A world where Steve Jobs is dead?  I'm confused by this statement, there has always been cancer and so the world your kids grew up in is the same as the one you grew up in.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Feb 17, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Poor guy. This relentless coverage of his illness is kinda nasty. Hope they leave him alone if he is terminal. Hell even if he isn't its disrespectful.



+1. I've totally agreed to his right to keep the details out of the public domain from the start. But no, forget any common decency and start circling like a bunch of vultures. It's not like he's fucking Jade Goody and asked for it. Grrr

If it makes Apples shares drop too much the problem isn't Jobs's health and lack of details (for the company/shareholders), it's an over reliance by them on the cult of personality of his to shift products for a little too long now. It's not like he's the only thing going for them.


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 17, 2011)

National Enquirer? Just a bunch of liars. Ignore them.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 17, 2011)

If it is true, then my condolences. I've lost a few very close friends to cancer; it's heart wrecking. I pray his situation turns around.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 17, 2011)

I find it difficult to believe a newspaper, a national newspaper no less, would lie about someone having 6 weeks to live.
I'm sure they would be shut down if they wrote lies of this magnitude on a regular basis.

The evidence is mounting though, long breaks from business etc.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 17, 2011)

the tabloids are full of fucking shit...

but...hear me out when I say this but : 

you and I both know that....

STEVE JOBS. HAS CANCER.

Apple may hide it, they may convince the people to think it's nothing when he goes on medical leave.

(which is most likely chemotherapy)...

but still

eventually...they can't hide the truth..

he might not have less than 6 weeks to live...but he is going to die of cancer sometime... 

and that going to suck : (

Apple will never be the same


----------



## doyama (Feb 17, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to disagree on this point. Jobs IS the company. He has a vision for Apple and for better (iPhone/iPad) or worse (AppleTV/Xserve) is absolutely relentless in pursuing and implementing that vision. There are very few CEO's or even people like that. The 'cult' he's created is very clever marketing on the company's part, which was a core strategy since they were in the low volume/high margin computer category. He simply became a core part of that strategy and image. 

It's going to be hard for Apple to find another person that has that vision and also the charisma to carry out that vision accordingly. They're trying to transition away from Jobs, but really who's capable within Apple to really fill in that role. I don't see anyone even remotely close.

I do think Apple as a corporation does need to be more up front about Jobs' health. He is the CEO of the company and an important player in it. Sure you can say he's leaving for 'health reasons'. But this time around it reminds me of a recent 30 Rock episode. Where Matt Damon's character says the '30 minutes' is long enough to keep you waiting, but not too long that you're worried. This absence feels the same way. If you're not retiring because of health reasons, then it's irresponsible to the shareholders to not disclose why you're leaving, and when you're reasonably coming back. 

Though probably despite his health, Jobs' is probably very very reluctant to retire from Apple. If he could, he'd probably would have had his past surgeries in his office at Apple. Perhaps it's some irrational fear of 'losing' the company a second time. Maybe it's because without Apple, he'd have a hard time keeping himself busy.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 17, 2011)

Although I despise apple I would never deny that Steve Jobs is one of the founding fathers of modern computers...and that computers these days wouldn't be the same if he had not came along....
He has my respect for what he's accomplished....I just dislike the way he acts.....

Nevertheless....I him the best.....whether this is true or not....his health is definitely a concern


----------



## Nujui (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish he the best of health, he made some great things, it would be sad to see him go.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd say that I wish him well, but I really don't care.
The only thing I commend him for is for giving competition for other companies to work harder, other than that I think he's kind of an asshole.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Steve Jobs, but I do wish him the best of health. It's not fair for his family/friends.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 17, 2011)

If its a tabloid, its probably a bunch of BS. I never liked Apple, but if this is true then I feel really bad for him, and hope he gets better. Again, take tabloid's news with a grain of salt.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 17, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Again, take tabloid's news with a grain of salt.


And a handful of skepticism.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 17, 2011)

The National Inquirer is a KNOWN JOKE and EXAGGERATING publication. This is bull.

If he is sick, though, I wish him the best. Just know guys, this is an 80 percent chance this is a complete lie.

EDIT: It is not EVEN that. it is known to have jokes and lies on the front cover...

They are like TMZ+Internet trolls. seriously. Not even joking.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 17, 2011)

For those who don't already know Steve Jobs have been battling pancreatic cancer for the past several years. Fortunately he has tons of money and the best doctors in the world.

People have been saying he was in trouble for years, only to see him bounce back and defy all the naysayers. Here's hoping he proves everyone wrong again. I'm sure he will.


----------



## Costello (Feb 18, 2011)

just when I started getting into iphone development 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sad coincidence, lol.
I hope it's just a false rumor... really do.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 18, 2011)

I stopped reading at tabloid.

They say that Australia will be sunk by 2012. Don't listen to them.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 18, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> just when I started getting into iphone development
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You killed him Costello... its your fault

Ontopic: Id say let rumours liek this die (no pun intended). The stock market will be fucked up because of this useless BS
If hes dying Apple will bring out a statement for his shareholders


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 18, 2011)

It came from a tabloid! 

*LEGIT.*
Haha. But yeah. Cancer is really deadly in just a matter of a few weeks.


----------



## nutella (Feb 18, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> It came from a tabloid!
> 
> *LEGIT.*
> Haha. But yeah. Cancer is really deadly in just a matter of a few weeks.


Not necessarily. It's possible to last multiple years, possibly over a decade with cancer. Steve Jobs has had pancreatic cancer for ages.


----------

